# Was denkt ihr...?



## Juli<3 (10 Aug. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich schreibe eine Facharbeit über Stars und Popularität und wäre für eure Meinung sehr dankbar.
Also ich stelle meine Frage einfach mal so in den Raum hinein.
Was meint ihr was ein Star braucht um ein Star zu werden und inwieweit beeinflussen euch Stars im Alltag. Warum braucht der Mensch Celebs? Er erschafft sie ja schließlich selbst...

Hoffe dir Frage ist nicht zu langweilig  bin für jede Antwort offen:thumbup:

Grüße aus Berlin

Juli


----------



## Buterfly (10 Aug. 2008)

> Was meint ihr was ein Star braucht um ein Star zu werden



Präsenz in den Medien (Zeitung, Internet, TV, Kino...)



> inwieweit beeinflussen euch Stars im Alltag



Mich persönlich beeinflussen die Stars relativ wenig, außer in Form des Boards hier .
Man könnte höchstens sagen, durch Werbung beeinflussen sie mein Kaufverhalten - aber das hat mehr was mit der Werbung zu tun, als mit dem Star an sich.
Als Vorbild sehe ich solche Leute nicht.



> Warum braucht der Mensch Celebs



Damit man unterhalten wird - es ist manchmal recht amüsant wenn man mal bedenkt, dass ich besser über Paris Hilton bescheid weiß wie über meinen Nachbarn. Ok Paris erlebt auch ein bisschen mehr


----------



## General (10 Aug. 2008)

Manche sogennanten Stars nerven aber auch,erst werden Sie durch die Medien bekannt gemacht ,und sind dann etwas berühmt so meine Sie,sie könnten sich alles erlauben.Am meisten nerven mich so Diven wie die Carry und Campell ihr verhalten kotzt mich etwas an.

Sie sollten immer dran denken woher sie kommen und wer sie erst gross gemacht hat.

Am meisten beeindruckt mich Will Smith,der ist so geblieben wie er immer war,offen zu seinen Fans:thumbup:


----------



## MajorTom (10 Aug. 2008)

deine Frage ist falsch formuliert:
Ein Star braucht nix um ein Star zu werden, denn er ist ja schon ein Star ... *gg 

ein Mensch sollte eine besondere Fähigkeit haben, durch die er sie sich von der Masse abhebt, denn kasste nix, biste nix .... (ja, manchmal reicht aber auch nur einen großer finanzieller Rahmen) und man muss ihm eine Basis geben um seine Fähigkeit der breiten Masse vorzustellen.

alles andere, wie Gazetten, Internet und andere Plattformen dienen nur dazu, die Popularität zu fördern oder der gleichen zu schaden.


----------



## Juli<3 (11 Aug. 2008)

Danke für die Antworten bisher  mal ne andere Sichtweise der Dinge



Buterfly schrieb:


> Präsenz in den Medien (Zeitung, Internet, TV, Kino...)



Ich hab aber in letzter Zeit auch beobachtet dass gerade die Nicht-Präsenz in den Medien ein gewisses Interesse in Menschen weckt mehr über diese Leute erfahren zu wissen. Über Will Smiths oder Jody Fosters privat Leben weiß ja fast niemand bescheid. Für das Gegenstück sind Britney und Amy die besten Beispiele...wir wissen doch eigentlich fast alles über sie. Hat den Reiz verloren und die Schlagzeilen sind fast nur noch dafür da um sich darüber aufzuregen. Was wiederum aber auch einen gewissen Celebrity-Faktor ausmacht. Man weiß jedes schmuddelige Geheimnis und begehrt sie deswegen eventuell...

:thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (11 Aug. 2008)

Was meint ihr was ein Star braucht um ein Star zu werden?
Eigendlich nur eine sehr gute PR Maschine. 


Inwieweit beeinflussen euch Stars im Alltag?
Wissentlich sag ich mal überhaupt nicht ,da ich sie letztendlich auch nur als normale Menschen anseh mit einem sehr öffentlichem Job halt.
Ob es mich unbewußt beeinflußt zB durch Werbung ,weiß ich nicht.

Wozu braucht der Mensch Celebs?
Es hat vielleich was mit damit zu tun mal Abzuschalten und aus dem Altagstrott raus zu kommen .Indem man ihre Produkte konsumiert ,zB Filme Musik usw.


----------



## Buterfly (12 Aug. 2008)

Juli<3 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber in letzter Zeit auch beobachtet dass gerade die Nicht-Präsenz in den Medien ein gewisses Interesse in Menschen weckt mehr über diese Leute erfahren zu wissen. Über Will Smiths oder Jody Fosters privat Leben weiß ja fast niemand bescheid.



Das stimmt schon zum Teil, aber diese Leute (Will Smith, Jody Foster) sind nur so bekannt geworden, da sie früher sehr viel Präsenz in den Medien hatten. Und deine zwei Beispiele sehe ich zumindest auch sehr oft in den Medien, wenn es nicht im TV ist dann eben im Kino(z.B. "Hancock"). Wären sie komplett weg, würden sie schnell vergessen werden.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Tokko (13 Aug. 2008)

> Was meint ihr was ein Star braucht um ein Star zu werden


Meistens irgendeine Fähigkeit die ihn von der Masse abhebt. Viele Stars haben früher jahrelang an ihrer Ausbildung (Schauspielerei etc. ) gearbeitet und sind so langsam nach oben gekommen. Heute klappt es ja oftmals durch die Medien irgendwelche Leute zu pushen und nach oben zu bringen. Wen sie sich dort halten (ob durch Leistung oder Skandale) haben wir ein Sternchen mehr. Wen nicht, der nächste bitte. Ein richtiger Star hat wohl eher das Glück das er über gewisse Fähigkeiten verfügt, ein relativ ansprechendes Äußeres hat. Wen er es dann schaffen sollte zur richtigen Zeit vors Publikum zu treten hat er es geschafft.



> Inwieweit beeinflussen euch Stars im Alltag?


Hey, ich poste jeden Tag stundenlang Pics von Celebs. Woher soll ich wissen wie mich Stars beeinflussen.

Spaß beiseite. Bei mir ist es zwar schon etwas zeitraubend aber mit den Bildern, Videos hat es sich bei mir eigentlich. Ich bin keiner der sich durch Werbung der Stars etc. beinflussen lässt. Bin also keiner der jeden Starschnipsel sammelt und die entsprechende Fan Bettwäsche aufzieht.



> Wozu braucht der Mensch Celebs?


Weil er gern zu erfolgreichen/schönen/berühmten Menschen aufschaut. 
Aber genauso interessiert die meisten auch der Fall eines Stars ( Schadenfreude).


Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen Juli.


Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Juli<3 (16 Aug. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Weil er gern zu erfolgreichen/schönen/berühmten Menschen aufschaut.
> Aber genauso interessiert die meisten auch der Fall eines Stars ( Schadenfreude).
> Lieben Gruß.
> Tokko



Das seh ich genau so. Ich glaube in jedem Menschen gibt es ein Verlangen zu jemandem aufzuschauen der bessere Qualtäten zu haben scheint als man selbst oder Leute aus der Umgebung. Man bewundert sie und genauso freut man sich vielleicht genau diese fallen zu sehen (Paris Hilton, Britney Spears), gerade weil man dadurch erkennt, dass egal wie erfolgreich, schön oder berühmt jemand ist, es immer einen Weg nach unten gibt.


Klar, kann ich mit euren Kommetaren was anfangen und danke euch an dieser Stelle herzlich dafür. Ich hoffe euch macht es nichts aus Teil meiner Facharbeit zu werden. 
Bis dann
:thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (16 Aug. 2008)

Juli<3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe euch macht es nichts aus Teil meiner Facharbeit zu werden.



Die Facharbeit würd ich ja mal gerne sehen, wenn sie fertig ist 
Wenn du sonst noch Fragen hast, wird dir hier bestimmt gerne geholfen​


----------

